# Stihl 023 chainsaw revving problem



## kiggle4321 (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a stihl 023 chainsaw that willl start and run, the problem is that it will run at 3/4 to full throttle for only about 10-15 seconds then it will bog down then rev back up again. The chainsaw has a new carb kit in it and the high and low needles have been set accordingly. Does anyone know what i could do to stop this?


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

what carburetor is it ? there are couple of different ones for the 023. Normally when it will not come up to or stay at full throttle its in the high speed side of the carburetor. It has come to a point in our shop that we seldom rebuild the carburetors anymore due to the labor involved with diag, removal,cleaning and rebuild its more cost effective to just replace. Working on these each and everyday you can tell just by how the unit reacts if it will respond to cleaning and rebuild.


----------



## bec98x (Jan 5, 2007)

also check the metering arm height.


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

Adjust the high speed jet and I know it sounds simple...but did you drain the gas and add fresh after kitting it? I have seen this past year of getting five gallon of gas in a can right from Stewart's and find water in it....so check the gas first.


----------

